
Plasma on TV: Presenting Plasma Bigscreen - MRPockets
https://dot.kde.org/2020/03/26/plasma-tv-presenting-plasma-bigscreen
======
ognarb
There is also a video showing how it works here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOxMuexAPaQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOxMuexAPaQ)

